# Y Valve



## 54fighting (Sep 13, 2021)

I have a 5 station automatic irrigation system in my backyard. 3 of the station are drip lines. The other 2 stations each serve vegetable beds with 4 pop up bubblers a piece. Each station is equipped with a y valve, which I believe reduces the pressure in the line.

I wanted to increase the number of bubblers in each vegetable bed from 4 to 8 (16 pop up bubblers per station for better of coverage. I made the rookie mistake of using .5 pipe instead of .75, and now the pressure is less than what I had hoped (although with the y valve in place I'm not sure if it would have much effect).

Do I have to use the y valves for these two stations? If so, are there valves which allow for greater pressure?


----------

